# Reporting a thread



## FAY (Feb 24, 2009)

Please note: There is a black triangle on the bottom left hand side of each post.

It is there to report a post so that the mods are aware of anything that is unsuitable in the forums.

Instead of saying on the thread 'the mods must be asleep etc'...
Please report it.
Thank you...


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Feb 24, 2009)

great idea mods
thankyou


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 24, 2009)

Cool, I never knew that option existed! but i have to be honest with you, Im not going to report any of MY posts


----------



## Drazzy (Feb 24, 2009)

Reported


----------



## amazonian (Feb 24, 2009)

Everyone report this thread so we can see if it works lmao


----------



## xycom (Feb 24, 2009)

I was wondering what that thing was for...


Per


----------



## FAY (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes, Gordo..it is the first thing we look at when we come in...any reported posts.
Some reports we need to discuss.
A thread of total filth doesn't need to be discussed.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 24, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Yes, Gordo..it is the first thing we look at when we come in...any reported posts.
> Some reports we need to discuss.
> A thread of total filth doesn't need to be discussed.


 So........ Whats considered total filth?


----------



## Rep-Style (Feb 24, 2009)

kids playing in mud, filthy lil things they are


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 4, 2009)

If you get one of those "total filth" reports can you give me the url?


----------



## shlanger (Jul 4, 2009)

One persons 'total filth' may be another persons humerous story, who decides?


----------



## zulu (Jul 4, 2009)

*re Reporting*



africancichlidau said:


> If you get one of those "total filth" reports can you give me the url?



LOL you idiot


----------



## luvezit (Jul 4, 2009)

Those total filth threads are the ones where your snake gets to the highest point of the enclosure and ****s on everything below it. So its all messy filth everywhere.


----------



## shlanger (Jul 4, 2009)

Indeed!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 5, 2009)

Geck82 said:


> So........ Whats considered total filth?



Pretty much anything to do with religon.... 

Reason: _there is no place for religious debates on this site

Edit: In chit chat there are topic about midgets, douchebags, basketball, jokes But not religion.... (and I was looking forward to a little late night debate to) 
_


----------



## bongie555 (Aug 5, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> Pretty much anything to do with religon....
> 
> Reason: _there is no place for religious debates on this site_
> 
> _Edit: In chit chat there are topic about midgets, douchebags, basketball, jokes But not religion.... (and I was looking forward to a little late night debate to) _


 

tnx fay.....dude she's right, not here. if its that important to you, and it is very important to us all then speak to your family and close friends. peiople in here are very opinionated and wont necesarily give the answer you need. and it's not a topic to be ridiculed by mere opinions...


----------



## FAY (Aug 5, 2009)

Good to see someone sensible bongie

Religion and Political debates ALWAYS ending up in slanging matches as people are so passionate about them. Some people can get very offended by a lot of the comments..so it is best not to have them on this forum.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 5, 2009)

bongie555 said:


> tnx fay.....dude she's right, not here. if its that important to you, and it is very important to us all then speak to your family and close friends. peiople in here are very opinionated and wont necesarily give the answer you need. and it's not a topic to be ridiculed by mere opinions...



I was just stating facts. I believe an opinion from people from everywhere where two sides to the story can be heard is much more sensible then family and friends. What if all the kids family and friends were of one religion what do you think they are going to say?


----------



## bongie555 (Aug 5, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> I was just stating facts. I believe an opinion from people from everywhere where two sides to the story can be heard is much more sensible then family and friends. What if all the kids family and friends were of one religion what do you think they are going to say?


 
it's just that people in here dont necessarily know wrong from right but have strong opinions and it is a very very important topic that is very personal and you really dont want it to become a circus and be ridiculed bcos it is a real can of worms of a topic and you dont want to led in the wrong diirections bcos of peoples opinions,either way.


----------

